# Gap Ref. #



## LouZoo

I am translating a document for a gas company and I am stuck with the workd *gap*: 
Title of the column:  *Gap* Ref. #
If the test fails, document the *gap* reference number.
The person who identified the *gap*.
Detailed description of the control *gap* 
Does the *gap* have anything to do with a general control issue?

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mirlo

Tengo cuatro posibles:

GAP = Pase Activating Protein (biology, biochemistry)
GAP = Guarantee Asset Protection
GAP= Global Analysis Point
GAP = Generic Access Profile

Espero te ayude,


----------



## LouZoo

Me iría por el Generic Access Profile, pero no lo habia tomado como un accronym . . . creí que era una palabra completa.  Que raro que no lo escribieron GAP? No sabes cuanto te lo agradezco, Mirlo!  LoZoo


----------



## Loob

This is only a guess, but given the reference to "control gap", I wonder if "gap" is being used in the sense of _flaw_ or _fault_? As in, for example, this link.  But it could be something technical.... 

Do you have any more context?

Loob


----------



## jinti

I don't think _gap_ is an acronym here.

From http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5335810-description.html:


> In addition to the foregoing gas seal application, the control apparatus of the invention may be used in a number of other applications wherein it is desired to control the flow of articles between one work station or location and the next. For example, in some applications it is desired to provide a so-called air gap or control gap at some point in the conduit. When the can ends or other articles back up in the conduit and fill this control gap or conversely, should the articles advance completely out of the air gap or control gap, a signal may be provided to indicate that the supply of articles at the control gap does not match the demand for articles downstream.


 
Not that this solves your translation problem, but maybe someone else out there can....


----------



## Mirlo

jinti said:


> I don't think _gap_ is an acronym here.
> 
> From http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5335810-description.html:
> 
> 
> Not that this solves your translation problem, but maybe someone else out there can....


 
Cool!!!


----------



## LouZoo

Here's another sentence in the translation:
_Does the *gap* have anything to do with an IT issue _
_(either IT general control or application control issue)?  Choose* IT* or _*Non-IT. *

(IT = Infrastructure Technology)

There is no more context because its a series of steps.


----------



## Loob

LouZoo said:


> Here's another sentence in the translation:
> _Does the *gap* have anything to do with an IT issue _
> _(either IT general control or application control issue)? Choose* IT* or _*Non-IT. *
> 
> (IT = Infrastructure Technology)
> 
> There is no more context because its a series of steps.


 
I thought when I saw jinti's post "yes that must be it - a technical term".  Now having seen your latest one, I'm back to thinking 'gap' could mean a shortcoming or inadequacy in a control system (and that the steps represent the required way to report such shortcomings).

Is there a title or heading to the document you're translating?  Does it have an introduction?

Loob


----------



## LouZoo

No, it doesn't.  Read my first message.  All if this is in a column.
The title of the column is Gap Ref. #


----------



## LouZoo

Could it be "defecto" or "falla"?


----------



## Loob

LouZoo said:


> No, it doesn't. Read my first message.


 
LouZoo, I'm sure you didn't mean this to sound quite as brusque as it actually does! LOL



> Could it be "defecto" or "falla"?


 
Yes, I think it probably is - "falla" maybe, rather than "defecto".

All the best!

Loob


----------



## LouZoo

I chose FALLA.  Thanks to everyone!  You were a great help!  And I finished the translation!   LouZoo


----------



## Loob

Hurrah! And fingers crossed for you, LouZou

Loob


----------

